# Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

## LordRuthwen

Witam. Posiadam laptopa Acer, miałem do tej pory zainstalowanego Slamd64 i winzgrozę, zresztą dalej mam. Doinstalowałem Gentoo i zachciało mi się Gruba miast Lilo.

Wszystko fajnie, ale Slack i Winda się uruchamiają a Gentoo staje na montowaniu partycjii roota:

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER

VFS: Cannot open root device sda6 or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option.

Kerenel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

```

```

# cat /mnt/sys2/boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel1 root=/dev/sda6 ro

title=Gentoo2

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/kernel2 root /dev/sda6 ro

title=Slackware

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/slack root=/dev/sda3 ro

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        1824    14651248+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            1825        1946      979965    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            1947        3162     9767520   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            3163       14593    91819507+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5            3163        3284      979933+  82  Linux swap

/dev/sda6            3285        4500     9767488+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            4501       14593    81071991   83  Linux

```

```
# cat /mnt/sys2/etc/fstab

/dev/sda5        swap             swap        defaults         0   0

/dev/sda6        /                reiserfs    defaults         1   1

/dev/sda3        /mnt/slack        reiserfs    defaults         1   2

/dev/sda7        /home            reiserfs    defaults         1   2

/dev/sda1        /mnt/windows     ntfs        users,rw               1   0

/dev/sda2        /mnt/windows-swap ntfs       users,rw               1   0

/dev/cdrom       /mnt/cdrom       auto        noauto,users,ro  0   0

/dev/sdb1        /mnt/usb         auto        users,rw         0   0

devpts           /dev/pts         devpts      gid=5,mode=620   0   0

proc             /proc            proc        defaults         0   0

```

Początkowo myślałem że sknociłem coś w Grubie ale kombinacje w stylu zmiana sda6 na hda6 albo (hd0,5) nie dały nic.

Przekompilowałem jądro i wywaliłem całkiem nfs (kernel2) no i teraz mam coś takiego:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,6)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaible partitions:

0300   4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,6)

```

Mógły ktoś poratować?

----------

## nbvcxz

czy masz na stałe wkompilowane reiserfs do kernela?

----------

## Bialy

+ to z handbooka:

 *Quote:*   

> Narzędzia obsługi systemu plików
> 
> W zależności od tego, jakiego systemu plików używamy, musimy zainstalować odpowiednie narzędzia do jego obsługi (do sprawdzania jego integralności, czy tworzenia dodatkowych systemów plików). 
> 
> W poniższej tabeli przedstawiono narzędzia, których należy użyć dla poszczególnych używanych systemów plików: 
> ...

 

----------

## SlashBeast

Napewno system na rfs wstanie bez reiserfsprogs, wiem bo nie raz zapomniałem o jego instalacji gdy na szybko gdzieś Gen2 stawiałem.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

To ze wstanie to wiem. Tez raz sie zapomnialem.

----------

## LordRuthwen

Wiem o tym, Reiserfs jest na stałe wkompilowane, reiserfsprogs również jest skompilowane.

----------

## Bialy

A w biosie masz ustawione bootowanie z dysku?

Czy moze masz pierwszy cd-rom?

----------

## LordRuthwen

To wtedy by chyba nie działał żaden system lub nie ładował by się Grub, czy się mylę? Bo szczerze mówiąc nie pamiętam jak tam jest ustawione, ale chyba CD.

----------

## garnus

miałem podobnie na lapku hp 

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,6)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaible partitions:

0300   4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,6) 

```

chyba brak odpowiedniego sata w kernelu?

dodatkowo muszę wkompilowć"

File systems  ---> 

Partition Types  ---> 

[*] Advanced partition selection 

   [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support

bez tego mi nie rusza jak mam vistę na tym samym dysku  :Razz: 

----------

## LordRuthwen

 *garnus wrote:*   

> miałem podobnie na lapku hp 
> 
> chyba brak odpowiedniego sata w kernelu?
> 
> dodatkowo muszę wkompilowć"
> ...

 

To jest wkompilowane, co do SATA:

```

---Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

<*> AHCI SATA support

<*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

<*> VIA SATA support

<*> Silicon Image SATA support

```

Natomiast w ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support mam odznaczone Support for SATA (depracted; conflicts with libata SATA driver ) oraz SCSI emulation support, pamiętam że kiedyś z tymi dwoma jaja były, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie o co chodzi.

lspci wygląda tak:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 83)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (rev 80)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

06:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.3 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc: (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc SD/MMC Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

```

Jeszcze jakieś sugestie?

----------------------------edit

pokombinowałem trochę z kernelem, podpatrzyłem konfiga z działającego na tym samym komputerze Slackware, ale uzyskałem tylko to że teraz mam

```
unknown-block(0,0)
```

----------

## garnus

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,6)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaible partitions:

0300   4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,6) 

```

jak dla mnie dalej brakuje ci kontrolera sata, 

u mnie jak nie działo miałem przynajmniej coś takiego:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,5)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the avaible partitions:

0300   4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

0000   0000000 sd - cosik

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,5) 

```

dodałem to co napisałem w poprzednim poście i zaczeło działać a u ciebie nie widzi sata

----------

